# Potenciómetro y resistencias puestas en paralelo



## iamback (Feb 24, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo una pequeña pregunta
que pasa si conecto en paralelo un potenciometro de 100k y una resistencia de 10k?
lo que pasa es que necesito un potenciometro de 10k pero como tengo estos, pense que po thevenin podria funcionar hacer eso
bueno gracias por resolver esta pequella duda
gracias =)


----------



## rojjo (Feb 24, 2011)

me parece una buena opción ante la necesidad que tienes del potenciómetro, solo determina bien la resistencia máxima que obtendrías con los 100k y 10k en paralelo y no sobrepases los límites de corriente de tu potenciómetro.

saludos


----------



## iamback (Feb 24, 2011)

gracias ^^
igual estaba haciendo pruebas de resistividad con un tester
al parecer funciona bien
gracias por la respuesta ^^


----------



## Rigeliano (Feb 24, 2011)

claro es muy buena idea yo hice lo mismo pero para una fuente variable que hice, con eso conseguí mayor exactitud a la salida.


----------



## iamback (Mar 1, 2011)

otra consulta amigos
tengo en el potenciometro 3 pines
el pin 1 = in
el pin 2 = in - la pocicion del potenciometro
el pin 3 = pin 2 - pin 1
ahora que tengo que conectar esos 3 pines
como tendria que conectar la o las resistencias?
espero que me entiendan
gracias denuevo =)


----------



## roquezoom (Mar 1, 2011)

ten esto presente, si utilizas solo dos pines del potenciometro, obvio, la resistencia se coloca en estos dos terminales.
si quieres convertir un potenciometro de 100 k en uno de 10 k (y que utilize los tres pines), deves colocar dos resistencias de 10k, desde el punto medio, una a cada extremo del pote.
si colocas una sola de extremo a extremo y el recorrido del mismo esta en el centro, mide con tester el valor de R entre cualquier extremo y este y veras que hay un valor muy por encima de los 10 k.


----------



## charlyled (Mar 7, 2011)

Está bien utilizar este tipo de soluciones cuando no se dispone del elemento necesario, pero ten cuidado, el problema de utilizar un potenciometro de 100K en vez de uno de 10K es la resolución que obtienes, normalmente si las especificaciones del circuito te llevan a utilizar un pot de 10K es porque el valor máximo no superará dicho valor, al utilizar uno de 100K el fondo de escala es un orden mayor...
Sobre el tema del patillaje depende de la función, personalmente cuando hago chapucillas y quiero algo rápido que solo me sirva por ejemplo para un divesor resistivo, corto una de las patas de los extremos del pot y utilizo solo un extremo y la pata "del medio" de esta forma ya tengo una resistencia variable.

Si puedo ayudarte en algo más, no dudes en decirlo, un saludo.


----------

